# Ex-Con Needs Cookware



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

A fellow I know will be getting out of prison in a couple of months. He's going to be living on a very tight budget for quite some time. Over the last year or so he's become interested in doing his own cooking, something he's never done before, and which I've encouraged. 

He'll need some cookware, and I thought he could get started with two or three pieces - a good sauce pan, a skillet, and maybe one other piece. Apart from my feelings, what pieces would you suggest for someone in his position? Specific brand recommendations are not that important, but would be welcome. I'm more interested in what type of cookware you'd suggest. He'll be cooking mostly for himself, although sometimes for one or two other people as well.

Thanks,

shel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cast iron, Target has a skillet for $11.....

Large pot for pasta or at least 5-6 qt.....does not have to be fancy 
saute pan, and small pot.....

I shop for my college age sons, nieces/nephews, some clients.....Tuesday Morning has great deals, Target has good quality at super prices....Goodwill or the ilk, estate sales too, will have interesting usually well priced pots/pans.

Recently cast irons have been found at $5ish, pot/pans very generic but new looking $12 for a 4 piece set at Goodwill.....estate sales usually have super deals on pie tins or corning ware.


Basic kitchen equipment. skillet that can go from stove to oven, large pot to boil pasta/make soup/beans etc, small pot for smaller shtuff, baking sheet,
9x11 casserole dish. Whisk, spoon, strainer, hotpads, tongs.

For years I've taught cooking classes in low-income areas or consulted with STLU nutrition dept on outfitting kitchens and preparing healthy, inexpensive fairly recognizable food. During the series of classes we talk about what they've eaten that week, what their favorite foods are, what condiments are on their kitchen table.....all gleaned to adapt dishes they'd be more likely to eat.

A couple of years ago, an inner city urban garden run by a few idealists, started a low income garden market, cooking classes for the neighborhood in the garden using of course produce raised there.....
I'd be really surprised if Berkley did not have numerous similar projects happening....the key would be to find something within the area he's living, so it's not a stretch to access it on a regular basis.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I've bought some really great cookware in salvation army/goodwill type stores, stuff i would never afford otherwise. My feeling is that if you're going to do any cooking at all, you need a certain quantity of pots and pans - if you make a sauce and boil the pasta, if you are going to make something else, say a vegetable, or whatever that is not fried or grilled, you'll need another pot. Better more than less. You can put a board on the wall and hooks in it to hang them, or anyway they stack one inside another
another thing is essential is one decent knife for chopping (chef knife) and one small sharp knife for paring. Amazing how many people have no decent knife at all. Doesn;t have to be expensive, just one with a blade that holds the edge and preferably is fairly thin. 
Then a couple of baking/roasting/casserole pans or dishes. 
a cutting board or two. 
bowls for beating stuff if he's going to bake and a whisk, wooden spoons,a rack and a spatula.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

As basic equipment I would suggest:

(1) 10" or 12" skillet.
(1) 1 1/2 quart saucepan with cover.
(1) Combination stock/pasta pot. 
(1) Roasting pan. Cover is optional but would be nice.
(2) Glass, ceramic, or metal pie tins.

With these, a a couple of well choosen knives, he should be in good shape. Later on he can fill-in with additional pots, pans, and other goodies.


----------



## bedeo (Oct 8, 2007)

cast-iron-skillet wise, I'd think seriously about something from lodge. I've seen them as low as $10-$15.


----------

